# Tiny-W Trail Camera From: SpyPoint



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

Tiny-W Trail Camera
From: SpyPoint

www.spypoint.com

This year SpyPoint came out with a 4.7” X 3.5” X 2.7” size 8.0 MP camera unlike anyone else’s on the market. Unlike the others, SpyPoint has engineered a way to leave your main camera untouched and yet get pictures without the high cost of a cellular service. 
The Tiny-W works by taking pictures with the main camera and wirelessly transfers those pictures to the second SD card held in the canister up to 50 feet in distance. This allows you as a hunter to view your pictures or switch cards without putting human scent where your main camera is.
The Tiny-W is packed full of features:
High, medium or low wireless photo transmission
50 ft wireless transmission
Built-in 2” color viewing screen
3 sensors for a total of 7 zone detection range
Sliding mount for easy on/off
38 infrared LED night-time illumination
Auto infrared level adjustment
Video resolution 640X480
Sound recording
Color pics by day and B/W by night
Multi-shot mode up to 6 pictures per detection (great option to catch those fast moving objects)
Auto prints date, time, temp and moon phase on “every” picture.
Holds up to a 32 GB SD/SDHC card
USB and TV Port
Adjustable distance detection sensor (5 to 50ft)
The camera requires six AA batteries or can be powered by a rechargeable lithium battery pack and recharged with solar panel which is optional.
Comes with USB and video cables
I tested the wireless range moving the canister/black box to different areas of the house and causing the transmission to go through walls and found that the wireless near flawless. So, as a hunter I feel better about getting those shots of a buck walking through or maybe even Sasquatch. I would highly suggest prior to securing everything to verify the range is working for you as a safety precaution.
Another feature of the wireless is how many of us have lost a trail camera to a thief? I have, and it isn’t a good feeling. Now with the Tiny-W if someone takes your camera you can be pretty sure they didn’t get your back-up sitting in that black box/canister somewhere 50 ft away. Now just load the SD/SDHC card from there and check out who stole your camera.
The Tiny-W serves more than the hunter it can be used in security and surveillance situations where items need to be monitored or activity during the day in your home or office during non working hours. Either case the Tiny-W is the camera for the job.

Review written by: Gary Elliott
GarysBowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

